# The most amazing tool in your villa....



## FractionalTraveler (Mar 16, 2014)

One of the best tools I have used in our MVCI villas during vacation is not located in the kitchen but in every room in my villa.  The TV.  

Best of all most MVCI properties have standardized on similar sets.

Here is a brief list of things you can do with these modern sets outside of the normal TV cable/SAT viewing.  I have found that this makes for great FAMILY Experiences.

1. Connect your Tablet and stream your own movies via HDMI/DVI connection. Load them up before leaving home. No need to rent from reception desk or take a chance the DVD is not available.
2. Connect your IPOD or other audio device (Cell Phone) and use the TV's speakers for output. Crazy Dancing will be encouraged.  No need to carry around separate Bluetooth speakers unless you want to take them to the beach. Cool Idea for beach also: use your cell phone to record audio and video of sunrise or sunset and later use your villa's big screen for a replay to set the mood for a great day on vacation.  How about playing that back with a nice glass of wine......
3. Connect your PC or Tablet and use the TV as a big monitor to surf the web, read/write emails, and stay in touch with family and friends back home.  Use Facetime or Skype to connect back home and let the whole family join in. 
4. Connect your gaming system (Xbox, PS4, Wii) and transform your TV into a family gaming platform.
5. Connect a Video Camera (Go Pro, camcorder, cell phone, etc.) and share with the family video's.  Our family loves to see older videos of family vacations.  Great for a rainy day activity or a tranquil rest after a full day of beach activities with the kids.  If you have younger ones, make an activity after dinner with the family to create funny videos of each other and replay them on the TV.  You are guaranteed to be an instant movie star with a whole lot of laughs in between presentations.

Fun stuff for everyone while on vacation.


FT


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 16, 2014)

Why in the world is this in the Marriott forum? This is just normal tech stuff you can do at home or with any modern tv available at many timeshares and hotels.

Personally, we don't have cable/satellite at home (we use a roku and our computers to watch hulu, netflix, etc) so old fashioned tv with commercials is actually a strange vacation experience for us. And DVDs too! So old fashioned 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wally3433 (Mar 16, 2014)

Will be bringing our Google Chromecast next trip as well.


----------



## GregT (Mar 16, 2014)

FT,

Thank you for posting this - I am not a techie and this is very eye opening of the possibilities.  I will definitely incorporate this and thx again for the heads up. 

Now I need my kids to help me figure out how to do all that stuff...

Thanks again!

Greg


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Mar 16, 2014)

VegasBella said:


> Why in the world is this in the Marriott forum? This is just normal tech stuff you can do at home or with any modern tv available at many timeshares and hotels.
> 
> Personally, we don't have cable/satellite at home (we use a roku and our computers to watch hulu, netflix, etc) so old fashioned tv with commercials is actually a strange vacation experience for us. And DVDs too! So old fashioned
> 
> ...



I posted this here because not all timeshare resorts are created equal.  At Marriott we are fortunate to have access to great vacation experiences that include the electronics in our villas.

Not every timeshare resort out there invests in this for its guests.

What some see as just a TV screen with an ON/OFF button others see as a great tool to maximize their vacation experiences with the family.

And while some may have similar equipment at home, many don't spend the time between hectic schedules and commitments to plan for such experiences during the normal course of everyday living.

The family vacation affords such a luxury to reconnect with those who are most important to each of us using the TECH gear we are most familiar with.

The objective of the post was not to describe the latest TV sets but to share how one can leverage such technology for the enrichment of a vacation experience.

FT


----------



## jd2601 (Mar 16, 2014)

Wally3433 said:


> Will be bringing our Google Chromecast next trip as well.



I have not had luck hooking up chromecast due to the sign in page at most MVCIs.  I am not sure if a call to tech support would walk you through how to get around this issue.

To set up the chrome cast you need a wireless connection.  I have not figured out how to get the sign on to agree to Marriott terms.

I hope if someone knows a work around.


----------



## sjsharkie (Mar 16, 2014)

jd2601 said:


> I have not had luck hooking up chromecast due to the sign in page at most MVCIs.  I am not sure if a call to tech support would walk you through how to get around this issue.
> 
> To set up the chrome cast you need a wireless connection.  I have not figured out how to get the sign on to agree to Marriott terms.
> 
> I hope if someone knows a work around.



Same here.  Chromecast requires its own IP address on the same network and cannot handle the sign in required at most Marriott timeshares.

The only way I can see this working is setting up your own private network with another wireless router, and I'm not sure if even that would work as Marriott may have safeguards against this.  Too much work for me to bring a router from home and try it out.

I'd be interested if anyone else has had success as well.

-ryan


----------



## mjm1 (Mar 16, 2014)

FT, thanks for sharing this. Great idea that we will try on our upcoming trip t St John (Westin) and STT. I have done this with our camcorder, but hadn't thought about the iPad option.


----------



## s1b000 (Mar 16, 2014)

sjsharkie said:


> Same here.  Chromecast requires its own IP address on the same network and cannot handle the sign in required at most Marriott timeshares.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You are correct.  I tried this last week at DSV and called tech support.  Does not work, tech support recommends a travel router :-(


----------



## dansimms (Mar 16, 2014)

*Thanks for posting*

I too am glad you posted this. If 1 owner is excited about something, I bet dozens of others would be too.  why discourage a legitimate post? Less is not more.


----------



## Fairwinds (Mar 16, 2014)

dansimms said:


> I too am glad you posted this. If 1 owner is excited about something, I bet dozens of others would be too.  why discourage a legitimate post? Less is not more.



Ditto, I'm wondering why I've never thought about this as I've done some of it during business travel in courtyards


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 16, 2014)

Not to be too curmudgeonly, or judgemental. Your life is yours, but for me, travel and vacations are not for staring at a piece of furniture. Get out. Enjoy some fresh air. Make some new friends. Experience a new culture. Even read a book on the beach or beside the pool. Life is too short to spend it looking at a screen, no matter how blessed we feel that our MFs can afford a big one.

Jim


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 16, 2014)

sjsharkie said:


> Same here.  Chromecast requires its own IP address on the same network and cannot handle the sign in required at most Marriott timeshares.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've done this with my Apple TV, which has similar requirements and restrictions. Just plug it in and call tech support, tell them what device you have and provide them with the network MAC address (which you should be able to view on a settings page), and is a specific identifier for your particular device. They can assign an IP for your use based on this info. Be sure you tell them exactly how long you will stay at the timeshare and that you request an 'IP lease' for that entire time, so you don't need to call back again. I've had this process take as little as 15 minutes and as much as 45 when they're busy. Make sure they stay on the phone with you until you verify your unit is on the Internet...they may tell you it's done and should start working in a few minutes, but ask them to wait with you since I've had this happen several times and they hadn't initially completed the setup properly and didn't look further until I kept saying I'm not online... That said, this is a very easy process.

Of course, a router of your own that has two wifi networks and can route between them would be a lot more convenient.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## jimf41 (Mar 16, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> Not to be too curmudgeonly, or judgemental. Your life is yours, but for me, travel and vacations are not for staring at a piece of furniture. Get out. Enjoy some fresh air. Make some new friends. Experience a new culture. Even read a book on the beach or beside the pool. Life is too short to spend it looking at a screen, no matter how blessed we feel that our MFs can afford a big one.
> 
> Jim



Couldn't agree more. I'll never understand why folks spend thousands  to get to beautiful resort and spend a significant portion of time staring at the TV.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 16, 2014)

jimf41 said:


> Couldn't agree more. I'll never understand why folks spend thousands  to get to beautiful resort and spend a significant portion of time staring at the TV.



Some people sit in their villa and drink! Yet, I don't make judgements about them the same as I won't do about watching TV. Lots of people use the mindless drivel on the tube to lay in bed and unwind after a hectic day. Does that mean their money was uselessly spent? I think not.


----------



## Fairwinds (Mar 16, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> Not to be too curmudgeonly, or judgemental. Your life is yours, but for me, travel and vacations are not for staring at a piece of furniture. Get out. Enjoy some fresh air. Make some new friends. Experience a new culture. Even read a book on the beach or beside the pool. Life is too short to spend it looking at a screen, no matter how blessed we feel that our MFs can afford a big one.
> 
> Jim



Curmudgeonly, Judgmental, No. I would say gracious and then presumptuous  maybe. The OP noted several features other than watching movies and said nothing to indicate the amount of time spent using the tv for any purpose.


----------



## sea&ski (Mar 16, 2014)

Bucky said:


> Some people sit in their villa and drink! Yet, I don't make judgements about them the same as I won't do about watching TV. Lots of people use the mindless drivel on the tube to lay in bed and unwind after a hectic day. Does that mean their money was uselessly spent? I think not.



Wha??  I am sitting in my villa drinking right now!  Reading TUG!  But I had a great day outside, skiing and enjoying the warm spring day in Park City.


----------



## answeeney (Mar 16, 2014)

Personally, while on holiday, I like to do what I feel like doing and sometimes this means watching stuff on TV. As a result, I have a couple of observations based on recent experience.

Marriott's Mountain Valley Lodge - the LG TVs there do not seem to be compatible with android or iOS HDMI adapters (sound but no picture). However, the HDMI output from my windows laptop worked well and so I could get Netflix.

Marriott's Marbella beach resort - the Phillips TVs (last time I was there in September) are in hotel mode so the AV/HDMI sockets are blocked. There is a work-around:

On the remote, in quick succession, select: 319753mute.
On the setup menu that then appears select: program input.
On the next menu select a channel number (e.g. 99 - but bear in mind the existing channel will be overwritten so choose a blank channel, if available, or something you think no one watches) and an AV input (e.g. HDMI 1).
Exit

You should then be able to view anything plugged into the chosen AV input on the selected analogue channel. To add complication, however, iplayer, Netflix etc will not work in Spain unless you set up a VPN.


----------



## Fairwinds (Mar 16, 2014)

When I watch tv on vacation I prefer educational or cultural and really enjoy historical. That's why last vacation I watched the biblical times drama "Life of Brian"


----------



## jimf41 (Mar 16, 2014)

Bucky said:


> Some people sit in their villa and drink! Yet, I don't make judgements about them the same as I won't do about watching TV. Lots of people use the mindless drivel on the tube to lay in bed and unwind after a hectic day. Does that mean their money was uselessly spent? I think not.



A W2 may never criticize a W5. Look it up, it's in the WOC handbook.


----------



## normab (Mar 16, 2014)

Quite often we have problems with the TV  in the timeshares when we first turn it on, and when  engineering shows up it's because the hookup is wrong or something has been changed.  (No we don't consider ourselves TV techies at all.)

Now I know it's because FT was in the room before us! 

So, FT, please make sure you set everything back the way you found it when you leave...


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 16, 2014)

FractionalTraveler said:


> The objective of the post was not to describe the latest TV sets but to share how one can leverage such technology for the enrichment of a vacation experience.



That's great. I wasn't trying to discourage the post. I just thought it belonged somewhere else. *A TON of timeshares have modern TVs, not just Marriotts*. I'd venture to guess that MOST of us own at timeshares with modern TVs that have most or all these capabilities. I own at three locations and they ALL have modern TVs. None of them are Marriotts.


----------



## pwrshift (Mar 16, 2014)

Don't forget Slingbox to be able to connect via wifi to your home TV from anywhere in the world. Other than Toronto's mayor or Justin Bieber, Canada doesn't exist on TV elsewhere ... for TSE stock reports or local news. So Slingbox keeps me in touch with home anywhere I travel.

I watch TV and Netflix while on my annual 4 week stay at BeachPlace just completed, as I consider it my home away from home in winter. I brought 8 movies on thumb drives and thought I could just plug them into the BeachPlace TVs but they are old now, and not only do they *not* have USB ports they can't play mp4 or avi files!  So laptop with HDMI cord to the rescue. 

Do any Marriott's have smart TV's?

Added:  just checked the TVs at Lakeshore Reserve...no smart TV inputs.


----------



## pwrshift (Mar 16, 2014)

Fairwinds said:


> When I watch tv on vacation I prefer educational or cultural and really enjoy historical. That's why last vacation I watched the biblical times drama "Life of Brian"



I'm sure my life would not be that educational.  

Brian


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 16, 2014)

pwrshift said:


> I'm sure my life would not be that educational.
> 
> Brian



Not exactly educational


----------



## Bucky (Mar 17, 2014)

jimf41 said:


> A W2 may never criticize a W5. Look it up, it's in the WOC handbook.



Too funny! When I retired they didn't even have W5's! As far as that goes we didn't have a WOC handbook. We were all direct appointments!


----------



## Fairwinds (Mar 17, 2014)

Bucky said:


> Too funny! When I retired they didn't even have W5's! As far as that goes we didn't have a WOC handbook. We were all direct appointments!



Coal or sail?


----------



## RuralEngineer (Mar 17, 2014)

*Regal Palms*

I have all of the latest equipment at Regal Palms including XBOX and a laser printer.

stephen


----------



## pwrshift (Mar 17, 2014)

RuralEngineer said:


> I have all of the latest equipment at Regal Palms including XBOX and a laser printer.
> 
> stephen



What's a "regal palms"?   

Brian


----------



## Old Hickory (Mar 17, 2014)

The most amazing tool in our villa is the map of the local area.  It allows us to venture out of the room and away from the routine we have at home.  

But that's us. 

We do use the TV while we're in the room.  But anything that is important on TV is being recorded at home to watch later.


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 17, 2014)

FractionalTraveler said:


> One of the best tools I have used in our MVCI villas during vacation is not located in the kitchen but in every room in my villa.  The TV.
> 
> Best of all most MVCI properties have standardized on similar sets.
> 
> ...



Its also worth adding a 3.5 mm to 3.5mm and a 3.5mm to Stereo Component (Red / White) cable. 

You can use one of these to connect to many of the Bose stereos to improve the audio quality above that on the TV. 

Though what the Old Hickory ^ said is very true.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Mar 17, 2014)

Old Hickory said:


> The most amazing tool in our villa is the map of the local area.  It allows us to venture out of the room and away from the routine we have at home.
> 
> But that's us.
> 
> We do use the TV while we're in the room.  But anything that is important on TV is being recorded at home to watch later.



This thread obviously only applies to when you are in your villa duh.....:annoyed:

No one ever said you should replace your vacation with a TV set.

FT


----------



## frankhi (Mar 17, 2014)

I found what the OP said to be true at all the places I have stayed at except for Kauai Beach Club. The TV runs off a coaxial cable and the change input buttons (to one of the hdmi inputs for example) are disabled.


----------



## Vacation1 (Mar 18, 2014)

When traveling I always bring a set of cables -vga, audio, component, etc.  They don't take up much room (keep in a pencil case) and at times add to the enjoyment of the villa - we always have our own music if we want, we can stream Netflix, etc.  With different age groups and entertaining at dinner it can really add to the ambiance - now we would have a good time without any of this as well but since the technology is there we take advantage when we want - the movies from Netflix or watching hulu sometimes are great on a rainy morning.


----------

